# i am going to kill someone!!!



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

some nasty horrible piece of sh** has let my bunnies out their run today while we was out. me n my OH havnt been out together in ages, we have a good day out only to come back and find that the stuff in the garden has been moved and the rabbit run has been opened. I know that a person had to have done it by the way it was opened, things had to be unhooked first on top of the run is some mesh and tarpaulin and both of these had been unhooked, not ripped. they then dismantled part of the run making it easy for rabbits to get out.

Snowy was still in the run but looked petrified and upset. Pip is missing and because she is black shes hard to find, she had time to dig a huge hole (shes not down there) before leaving. no signs of a struggle but im so worried. what kind of a person could do that. OH has driven round and she hasnt been run over, me and two police men checked nearby and OH is out having another look now while i make sure snowy settles down. I cant believe this has happened. she is microchiped incase anyone finds her but shes small, quick and doesnt like being caught, im really hopping she comes home. i feel awful. i propably should have put them in the hutchs instead but i didnt like to leave them in when they could be outside and have a run, i hate putting them in the hutches. if anyone lives in the amblecote/stourbride area, could you keep an eye out for her. going to phone round centres/vets tomorrow and knock on peoples houses. 

i could have lived with it if i knew a cat/fox had got her but it had to be a person, the police cant really do anything because they dont really believe me i dont think beacuse there was no signs of anyone breaking in to house, although someone had tried the garage door.

going out for another look.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

omg! what ******* bastards!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

How terrible. I cant believe someone would do something like that. I hope you find your bunny. good luck x


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

When/if you find out who it was.
give me there personal details please 
Ill send lola in, shes vicious


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh i really feel for you, my rabbits escaped last week but even worse two years ago someone broke in my garden and killed thirty of my pets, guinea pigs and fererts including day old guine pigs and a mother due the day after.

i got up to find all their bodies, it was sick and still haunts me, the guineas had all been squashed and the fererts killed with terriers, police couldnt do anything as i had no proof except i found the dog harness wedged between a pen, some of the fererts were still alive one had a crushed pelvis and internal injuries god knwos how long he suffered for 

there really are some very very sick people out there, can you move your other bunny somewhere safer?

really hope your other comes back, both my bunnies came back on their own.

fingers crossed.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

She didnt ome back last night. going to take some flyers round and ask at peoples houses and the loal shops, etc.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh my how horrible!!..


I really hope you get her back xxx i wish you luck petal xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh nooooo thats awful! I hope the little thing comes home!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really hope you find her.........xx


----------



## Lemoney.Ellie (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww what f****** s**ts! 
I hope your bun comes home and the other calms down! 
Its sad to say there is nothing really you can do but lock them up! As there are sick people out there! 
Good luck! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no this is horrible, how can somebody do that! Poor pip! Have you had any news yet?

I really hope you find her safe and well xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG what arseholes!!!!!!
i do hope pip returns soon or turns up at a centre for you.

come home pip your mummy misses you x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

:cursing: i dont understand some people!! i hope you find your bun ok hugs xxx


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

What is wrong with some people that is a horrible thing to do!

I really hope she re-appears! xx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

There truly are some sick people around.
Keep positive that you will get your rabbit back as they very rarely stray far from the home.
Let us know if you hear anything xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I REALLY don't understand some people!!

I hope you find Pip soon. My thoughts are with you..


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

iv phoned the local vets and rescues, at least the ones i know off. put up flyers in the local shop windows/at the tills and iv put flyers through the nearby houses and flats. just came back to see if she has come home and have a cup of tea to calm me down then im off out to do a wider circle. i brought snow inside and shes stuck in her hutch in the kitchen at the moment, i cant leave her out becuase its a rented flat and shes not supposed to be indoors anyway, and i dont want to leave her unattended where she can chew wires and im too scared to leave her out doors. 

found out that snowy was wondering about at about half 6 last night and she was chased back into the garden and into the run, but they hadnt put the run back together properly so im lucky she didnt get out again and no one has seen pip at all. hoping no one catches her then sells her. have offered a reward just in case, although havnt specified the amount.

not sure what else i can do. im glad shes microchiped but im not sure how many people would have her checked. my vet had never heard of having a rabbit done before. wish they gave off a tracking signal. thats the next thing they should do!!!!

if anyone has any ideas or knows of any rescue centres near stourbridge/dudley she might have been taken into as i only know the rspca and blue cross (but they dont do rabbits) please let me know. 

Im extra worried because i was going to get them spayed next month so she hasnt been done yet. the last thing i need is for her to come back pregnant!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What terrible thing to happen. I really cannot understand the mentality of some people.

I have everything crossed that Pip comes home safe and sound!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I've just been looking for rabbit rescues in your area. If you call the Rabbit Welfare Association National helpline on Tel: 01403 267658 they can give you a list of all the rescues in your area.... I hope this helps and the Pip is found safe and sound soon.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I've just been looking for rabbit rescues in your area. If you call the Rabbit Welfare Association National helpline on Tel: 01403 267658 they can give you a list of all the rescues in your area.... I hope this helps and the Pip is found safe and sound soon.


thank you. hadnt thought of that!!!!! will do it now!!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you find Pip soon, what a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

That is sooo awful hun, those evil sick individuals!!! 

I hope she comes back hun or you find her. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone know roughly how many miles she might have travelled. need to know how many more flyers i should make because im running low on ink.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> anyone know roughly how many miles she might have travelled. need to know how many more flyers i should make because im running low on ink.


I suppose it is hard to say, i have a dwarf rabbit and he can move so fast but then again she may well of made a nice home for her in a field somewhere and buried herself in there. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Omg that's awful  I can't believe some people... they just aren't right in the head 

Sadly this is why my rabbit was a house bunny (and the reason why my Guinea Pig is indoors also) a family down my street had their rabbits throat slashed during the night... their little girl found it in the morning  I wont risk them being outside now. 

I really hope you find her, and she comes back safe and soon! Good luck. x x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a call from a lady saying she thinks but shes not sure that she heard a group of young teenage lads discussing what they was going to call something. unfortunatly this was before she found my flyer so she wasnt paying attention and didnt get a good look at the boys. she did say she would keep an eye out and ask around herself.

at least it has given me an area to search in and iv just come back to print off more flyers. I just hope that if someone does have her they will give her back and not deny everything and keep her. at least it has given me hope that shes alive and well.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That makes me glad Leo is a house bunny. I hope you get her back and she's ok.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you called your local newspaper and local radio station? they may be able to help broardcast and put in the paper about your rabbit


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats so terrible poor bun must be just as scared as you 

I cant imagine she'd go too far have you been leaving out food? 

She might come back if she sees/smells her friend in the garden but I totally understand why you brought her indoors. 

Can you get human rabbit traps like the mouse traps? or just try leaving out some cardboard boxes with dirty bedding in them that smell of her

I would also word the flyers that her companion rabbit is missing her, try to pull on their heart strings incase someone has found her. 

good luck, I really hope you find her, these horror stories are my worst nightmare.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

humane rabbit traps!!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> humane rabbit traps!!!


lol, obviously i dont want to hurt her.


----------

